# Looking for 2007 Trek Pilot 2.1 SPA's 52cm & 58cm



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

My wife and I are trying to find a couple of leftover 2007 Trek Pilot 2.1 SPA bikes.

Trek discountinued this model for 2008. Looking for a 52cm and a 58cm.

We plan on using them for part time commuters, club night rides, rainy day bikes, and rail trails.

My local dealer has checked with Trek and struck out. Anybody know of any dealers who might have leftover stock?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

I sent you a P.M. as I have a line on a 58cm 2.1 SPA for you.


----------



## opnwhlmnd (Oct 2, 2007)

My LBS has a leftover 2005 Pilot 58cm. It's marked down to $900 I believe. 

2005 was a 9 speed, not a 10 speed. All other components are the same.


----------

